# Starter issues?



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Has anyone had any issues with their starters? I find that if I run a quick errand, and come back out and restart the car that its turn will delay or it won't start. Not to mention the horrible grinding sound that emits from under the hood.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*mine died*

My starter just gave out. Constant clicking but wont turn. Not a battery issue. How did you get yours resolved? I am about to call the dealer any info will be appreciated. :confused


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Does the GTO have a different starter than what has been put on LS1s and LS6s for the last 5-10 years?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*I will ask*

I am going to the dealer at 12 to drop off that is if I can start it popping the clutch. I will ask alot of questions about this because I love my car and now I am very upset with it.


----------

